# My Bettas



## chipmunk1210 (Jun 21, 2012)

Been a good while since I have been on here so thought I would post a couple pics of some of my bettas.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

Nice looking pics


----------



## iAteTheRamen (May 17, 2015)

Beautiful fish!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i can remember when macrostomas were dirt cheap because nobody wanted them..i have been wanting some for many years but i just cannot afford them..they are very cool fish..


----------

